# New IMac Lightroom setup



## babyduck4

I just purchased a new IMac.  I downloaded Lightroom but when I sign in it tells me that it is the trial version.  Do I need to do something different?


----------



## Jim Wilde

Did you download and install the CC Desktop app first? If not, you should do that, then sign in to the app, then check the status of Lightroom Classic in the Apps tab. It should show "Installed", but if it shows something different let us know and we'll try to figure things out.


----------

